# Water hazard!



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Cute picture.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Alaska7133 said:


> He shook his antlers and snorted at us, so we left. He's about 5 years old and probably just legal this year for harvest. The rut is coming very soon, so they get a bit jumpy this time of year. I only got to throw 2 bumpers before we had to leave.


I hear they can be a bit aggressive when in the rut! I grew up in Colorado and many years ago they were imported into the Northwestern part of the state. One late evening I was returning from fishing beaver ponds, I was walking in willows and suddenly realized that a large bull moose was heading down the same area I was heading up. All I could see was his large rack sticking up over the willows. I heard him snort, as I was running up to high ground, abandoning my fly rod, and creel. After I was sure he was not after me, I slowly went back to get my gear. He was gone, and my gear was alright. That is the first time I saw a wild moose and the last time! Sure got my heart rate up!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice picture! Have had our share of Moose encounters too. Daylight is one thing but encountering them driving on a dark road at night can be deadly. Had some moose butt hair on my side view mirror once. Well maybe not literally but it was that close. Hopefully I can get north this year to show Fiona one.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

They can be deadly--I was always more worried about moose than bear when we were backpacking or canoe-tripping in the northern Ontario backcountry. When my brother worked for the MNR up near Timmins he had to help remove one from the road that had been hit by a logging truck. It was a big bull moose and the rack was so big he could barely span it with his arm reach and he is 6'4". They could not put the whole moose in the bed of the pickup in one trip and had to butcher it on the roadside and make two trips to remove it....


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

The state trooper here keep a list of people wanting to salvage carcasses. They call you whenever they have one. You show up and have to take everything. So most people use a snow machine trailer to haul the carcass away. Good eating. We have an average of 150 moose killed in Anchorage every year. We have thousands in town. The brown bears come into town to eat moose calves in the spring. The cow moose like to have babies in backyards where it's much safer from the the brown bears. This spring we had twins born in the yard behind us. Normally moose are not a problem. We watch for their hackles to go up, then we give them a wide berth. Otherwise you can be a few feet from them.

The cow below is protecting her calf. We rode our mountain bikes up on her a bit too quick. She was not impressed. We backed up and found another trail. Oh and this was in town, not out in the bush.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

She looks really mad!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

One time a moose ran along side my car and then chased ME! Literally, it kept up with me for a few minutes and then started running AT me. Scary.

But I still think brown bears are worse.


----------

